# BMW CCA CR & NABR combine forces for 2005



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

P R E S S R E L E A S E
October 22, 2004
Los Angeles, California

BMW CCA Club Racing &North American Bavarian Racing agree to combine forces
in support of BMW club racers

BMW CCA Club Racing (BMW CCA CR) and North American Bavarian Racing (NABR)
are pleased to announce the consolidation of the BMW CCA CR and NABR
Bavarian Series racing programs. Effective January 1, 2005 the consolidated
program will operate as BMW CCA Club Racing and will utilize the BMW CCA CR rules
and event guidelines. Mike Mills will continue his involvement and assume a
position of BMW CCA CR Pacific Region Competition Steward along with Jim
McCashin.

The combining of programs is a result of the expressed wishes of the
Pacific Region BMW club racers for a single BMW racing program with advantages of
increased participation and better competition. NABR and BMW CR have
mutually agreed to respond with this single, stronger combined program.

The combined program will not affect the NABR Spec E30 Series which will
continue to operate independently from this newly combined BMW program.

Any questions or comments about this press release may be directed to:
Mike Mills Steve Olsen
[email protected] [email protected]
(510)537-8960 ( 281)360-1477
(240)371-0415 (fax) (281)360-1477 (fax)
_______________________________________________


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I guess we'll have to see if it really works out to everyone's benefit - any information on how they intend to carry out the mission of "a single BMW racing program with advantages of increased participation and better competition"?

I guess the ultimate goal would be more racers at more races. I'll be interested to see what the schedule for next year will look like.


----------

